# took some more pics today



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

thers my oscar, sennegal birchir, rainbow cichlid gets in a pic i think, my pond, the huge filter, and an attempt to catch the syno in the african tank which ends up as a photo of the filter. oh and theres afew pond fish,can anyone tell me what the big black and white one is? it bought it as a carp, it looks like one but it has the colouring of a koi?


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow... I love that pond. I have a small one (one of those kits from home depot) but I can't keep the water clean enough to put fish in there .


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You pond is sweet! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

thanks for the comments, the pond usually looks better, but my mum went crazy when cutting back the plants and destroyed most of them. currently theirs afew goldfish (their were about £200s worth but my sis bought some deseased ones and they were all wiped out)







its also got afew carp, some koi, orfe, golden tench and some rudd, my mum does the planting, i do the stocking, and my dad pays for it all and cleans it !


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> ...and my dad pays for it all and cleans it !
> [snapback]893956[/snapback]​


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, that pond is amazing! very nice


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

tthanks for the comments. i like the big rocks round the edge of the pond, we stole them from a farmers field. just noticed that i put a pic of deco the gecko in their aswell. got a good accidenytal pic of him with his tongue out


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice fish and pics!


----------

